# opinions on the best cabinet paint?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking for a good white paint. I already put down some acrylic paint, so I dont think its advisable to switch to an enamel.

What I have wasnt terrible (random behr interior semigloss), but its not getting a high quality finish either. Its not leveling well enough.


Im reading good things about benjamin moore advanced?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I love Benjamin Moore, but I've never used the advanced. They changed a lot of formulations in the last couple of years. I trust Benjamin Moore far more than any other brand, including sherwin williams.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

I cant speak for other companys paints, but I know what goes in Sherwin Williams. :thumbsup:

Yes, you can apply oil based enamel thinned with mineral spirits over acrylic, as long as the acrylic has thoroughly dried and scuff sanded. 

Here are some choices that I have used:

Sherwin Williams Proclassic Interior Acrylic Enamel - This paint brand is a high quality, durable paint with a nice finish that is definitely sturdy enough for kitchen cabinets. This is also a good paint for avoiding brush or roller marks. You will need a primer under this one.

Pittsburgh’s Manor Hall - It is very durable and definitely a good fit for doing kitchen cabinets in. You will need a primer underneath the paint.

Benjamin Moore’s Advance Waterborne Interior Alkyd Paint - This paint acts much like an oil paint in it’s durability, but is still a water based paint that is easy to clean up and work with. You will need a primer under this paint as well.

Pratt & Lambert makes high quality paints that are definitely beautiful and durable enough to do on kitchen cabinets. They have a nice color selection too. Primer would be needed under this paint.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the proclassic oil based enamel. It seems to dry to touch faster than most oil based paints. I even paint the inside of cabinets and it seems to quit offgassing in a couple weeks. Second would be Rustoleum oil based enamel.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo is a far superior product.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've used Pro-Classic Acrylic on built-ins with good results. Like most water based paint, it dries fast, so you have to be careful not to over brush it, but otherwise it behaves like oil based. Levels nicely and dries hard.


----------



## cnester1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just painted some cabinets and went with sw pro classic acrylic. I first tried brushing and wasn't 100% satisfied with it. It was good, but not the factory look I was wanting. I then decided to try spraying with a graco true coat airless sprayer. This gave me excellent results.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

can you convince me to spend $180 bucks on a sprayer because it will allow me to save $30/gallon on cheaper paint to get equal results?

*needs encouragement *


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cnester1 said:


> I just painted some cabinets and went with sw pro classic acrylic. I first tried brushing and wasn't 100% satisfied with it. It was good, but not the factory look I was wanting. I then decided to try spraying with a graco true coat airless sprayer. This gave me excellent results.


If you would add some Floetrol to acrylic paint it would brush better.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive heard both sides from floetrol, Ive also heard just add a little water. or I guess I still have the option to go enamel to extend the drying time... maybe I should try that, the odor could be an issue, its 30degrees outside so I do not have the luxury of opening the windows.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo is a far superior product.


Coming from a Valspar guy.............:laughing:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> Ive heard both sides from floetrol, Ive also heard just add a little water. or I guess I still have the option to go enamel to extend the drying time... maybe I should try that, the odor could be an issue, its 30degrees outside so I do not have the luxury of opening the windows.


Adding Floetrol will give you better results. Water does not give the paint flow properties like the Floetrol will. Water is actually used to thin the product if needed.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

RandyReed said:


> Coming from a Valspar guy.............:laughing:


Coming from a guy who spent a lot of time painting houses years ago. I found far more quality and consistency from Benjamin Moore. Never been a big fan of s/w and see no reason to start now. :thumbdown:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> Coming from a guy who spent a lot of time painting houses years ago. I found far more quality and consistency from Benjamin Moore. Never been a big fan of s/w and see no reason to start now. :thumbdown:


Times change and technology is better along with raw materials. 

Everyone has an opinion I guess. :icon_smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't believe I've ever seen a Benjamin Moore store where Sherwin Williams stores seem to cover the earth. :laughing: I'm not particularly happy with a lot of Sherwin Williams paints but it's the only paint store in my town. I have a job right now the customer wanted Super Paint and it took three coats of the paint tinted to a cream color to cover white primed wood. I can actually get better latex paint at Walmart.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm surprised you don't buy your paint at harbor freight......that seems to be your benchmark for quality. :thumbsup:

I'd prefer Monarch over s/w.....better customer service and comparable coverage.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen a Benjamin Moore store where Sherwin Williams stores seem to cover the earth. :laughing: I'm not particularly happy with a lot of Sherwin Williams paints but it's the only paint store in my town. I have a job right now the customer wanted Super Paint and it took three coats of the paint tinted to a cream color to cover white primed wood. I can actually get better latex paint at Walmart.


What paint did you use???

Honestly, I not to sold on alot of consumer paints you buy at Lowes, Home Depot, walmart, and Sherwin Williams. If I get any products, I get them from the Sherwin Williams industrial store. I would put most of those products up against anything else.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> What paint did you use???
> 
> Honestly, I not to sold on alot of consumer paints you buy at Lowes, Home Depot, walmart, and Sherwin Williams. If I get any products, I get them from the Sherwin Williams industrial store. I would put most of those products up against anything else.


I used Sherwin Williams Super Paint A89 W 1151


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

wericha said:


> I'm surprised you don't buy your paint at harbor freight......that seems to be your benchmark for quality. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd prefer Monarch over s/w.....better customer service and comparable coverage.


I started off buying Rockwell Delta, Bosch, Porter Cable and Dewalts tools and over the years they have lowered their standards to that of Harbor Freight so shoot I might as well save some money. If fact I think Rockwell is worse than Chicago Electric. It's the one company I won't buy any tools from. Since the tool companies have started making junky tools I've started looking to old machinery. I bought 5 machines this year and the newest was made in 1960.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I used Sherwin Williams Super Paint A89 W 1151


I will try and see what our guy suggests. Im not familiar with those product lines, and I think they have different versions in the super paint.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a BM store right down the street, never been in, going to head over there in an hour and see what I find.


----------



## cnester1 (Oct 7, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> can you convince me to spend $180 bucks on a sprayer because it will allow me to save $30/gallon on cheaper paint to get equal results? *needs encouragement *


yeah I struggled with making the investment on the sprayer too. Then I thought of all the times I have painted and really wished I could spray latex (doors in my house, garage doors, shutters). Also looked at my to-do list and there are other painting chores on the list. So-I bit the bullet.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I used Sherwin Williams Super Paint A89 W 1151


I asked a field tech this evening and he told me that the Sherwin Williams A-100 is a good go to paint for new construction cabinets. *Duration* is a far more superior paint than the A-100 for refinishing. Emerald is top of the line, but not worth paying the extra money unless your also gonna use it on doors and trim work as well because it has the best wear resistance over all the rest. He also said to stay away from oil as much as possible due to the soy/alkali resins in the oil based paints make them mold-friendly.

He also said Duration exterior is good too. He said he painted the exterior of his house a little over 14 years ago and it still looks great. He also said prep is everything......which is true in all aspects of painting anything.

They also have 40% off sales every 2-3 months. I will let you know when the next one is coming up as soon as I find out.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> I asked a field tech this evening and he told me that the Sherwin Williams A-100 is a good go to paint for new construction cabinets. *Duration* is a far more superior paint than the A-100 for refinishing. Emerald is top of the line, but not worth paying the extra money unless your also gonna use it on doors and trim work as well because it has the best wear resistance over all the rest. He also said to stay away from oil as much as possible due to the soy/alkali resins in the oil based paints make them mold-friendly.
> 
> He also said Duration exterior is good too. He said he painted the exterior of his house a little over 14 years ago and it still looks great. He also said prep is everything......which is true in all aspects of painting anything.
> 
> They also have 40% off sales every 2-3 months. I will let you know when the next one is coming up as soon as I find out.


Actually the paint I used is an exterior house paint and that is the project. I have a customer that wanted me to enclose their back porch with screens. I have used both Duration and Emerald however the customer wanted the super paint.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Actually the paint I used is an exterior house paint and that is the project. I have a customer that wanted me to enclose their back porch with screens. I have used both Duration and Emerald however the customer wanted the super paint.


he said duration is the best exterior too.....might need to pursuad your customer that way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> he said duration is the best exterior too.....might need to pursuad your customer that way.


Except for touch up when the job is installed the painting work is done. This is just the first time I used Super Paint.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well I picked up some primer and some simply white advanced. They suggested the oil based tend to yellow over time, and if you plan to add molding to the room later it wont match.

I also know painting acrylic over oil is tricky, so once I go that way, I cant go back.

Good news is, I thought it was going to be $75/gal, it was only $53!

tomorrow I paint, will report how it works out for me.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

bauerbach said:


> well I picked up some primer and some simply white advanced. They suggested the oil based tend to yellow over time, and if you plan to add molding to the room later it wont match.
> 
> I also know painting acrylic over oil is tricky, so once I go that way, I cant go back.
> 
> ...


It would take a very long time for an oil based paint to yellow enough to be an issue. 

If you ever want to put acrylic over oil all you have to do is use a bonding primer or shellac based primer or an oil base primer and the acrylic paint will bond to it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

painting with MB advanced is a dream. I mean wow, guess Im gonna be spending more on paint now. went on easy, no brush or roller marks.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

As someone whom paints commerical buildings for a living, in this day in age of no voc's Sherwin Willams is light years ahead of the rest in terms of acrylic's in places that were typically alkyds. We frequently put Acrylic DTM on hollow metal doors and frames without issue's..even in medical facility's and schools and they hold up well. 
I've never been a fan of the super paint line, give me the A-100 exterior or pro mar 200 interior. 

As far as Flowtrol goes..i recommend XIM latex extender instead, it drastically improves workability. i am however not completely convinced the XIM isn't really Windex lol.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Exactly. Like i said earlier, im not much of a fan on consumer paints, but i do know theres not many that can come close to SW industrial products. There are so many commercial buildings and structures, furniture, and metal finishes all over the world that actually have sherwin williams products on them that people dont realize. USA olympics....SW. BOEING airplanes....SW. Ever seen the green monster and the rest of the stadium in boston? Again, SW paints. Can Valspar say that? Nope. Benjamin Moore? Not a chance.


----------



## carny (Oct 22, 2014)

When you say industrial, do they have separate stores for that or do they sell them in the regular stores? Are A100 and pro mar considered industrial?


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

carny said:


> When you say industrial, do they have separate stores for that or do they sell them in the regular stores? Are A100 and pro mar considered industrial?


They do have separate stores, but in some areas, you can buy or order precats and other products at the same store where you buy consumer paints. Sherwin Williams has consumer, commercial, and automotive paint stores but like I said, not in all areas. Simply head to you local SW store and ask how you can buy precats etc and they can tell you in your specific area. However, depending on the product, you may have to buy in bulk, like 5 gallons etc.

Both the A-100 and Pro Mar, along with Emerald and Duration, are all considered consumer paints. Most of the industrial paints are either lacquer or vinyl based products along with "some" higher end latex paints used in furniture factories which give more "hiding" properties over consumer paints.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I have 2 s/w stores within a stone's throw of my shop. At the closest one I asked for lacquer and all I got was a deer in the headlights look. Finally a "manager" told me he could order some in, but it would take 3-4 days. He said he had never heard of conversion varnish.....I left.

The other store carries Gemini pre-cat, but nothing else. And they will sell me any color I want as long as it is clear, white, or black. If I want conversion varnish I have to order in 5 gal increments and wait several days.

I have a Benjamin Moore dealer fairly close by that will happily tint pre-cat to just about any color I want while I wait. And their prices are better than s/w.

My Valspar dealer rocks. They have a color guy that can match colors better than anyone I've known before. Custom matches make take a day or two but the results are impeccable. They carry a full line of industrial coatings, don't have 5 gal minimums, and deliver same day.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> I have 2 s/w stores within a stone's throw of my shop. At the closest one I asked for lacquer and all I got was a deer in the headlights look. Finally a "manager" told me he could order some in, but it would take 3-4 days. He said he had never heard of conversion varnish.....I left.
> 
> The other store carries Gemini pre-cat, but nothing else. And they will sell me any color I want as long as it is clear, white, or black. If I want conversion varnish I have to order in 5 gal increments and wait several days.
> 
> ...


If you go to a SW commercial store, they will tint precats and even add catalysts to post cats for you.

I guess it just depends on where you live. Im constantly matching color panels that Valspar couldnt match in the furniture industry on a daily basis, and we are currently taking a business away from Valspar in Vietnam as I am typing this.

I have personally worked with several Valspar and AKZO "color specialists" in the past that couldnt match a white if they poured out of the same can as the original.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

RandyReed said:


> If you go to a SW commercial store, they will tint precats and even add catalysts to post cats for you.
> 
> I guess it just depends on where you live. Im constantly matching color panels that Valspar couldnt match in the furniture industry on a daily basis, and we are currently taking a business away from Valspar in Vietnam as I am typing this.
> 
> I have personally worked with several Valspar and AKZO "color specialists" in the past that couldnt match a white if they poured out of the same can as the original.


And I have seen s/w stores worse than that.

My shop is in this small little community that is the 4th largest suburb of Dallas, only about 275,000 population in Plano and only a couple of million population in the Dallas area. I get better service, better pricing, and better product from my Valpspar and Benjamin Moore dealers. I'm beginning to see the dysfunctional "customer service" attitude is endemic to the entire company. Most of the other shops around here feel the same way.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> And I have seen s/w stores worse than that.
> 
> My shop is in this small little community that is the 4th largest suburb of Dallas, only about 275,000 population in Plano and only a couple of million population in the Dallas area. I get better service, better pricing, and better product from my Valpspar and Benjamin Moore dealers. I'm beginning to see the dysfunctional "customer service" attitude is endemic to the entire company. Most of the other shops around here feel the same way.


Talking about ironic......I just matched a Benjamin Moore color this morning called "Pacific Ocean Blue" Swatch 2055-20 that a customer took to the Valspar color center in Highpoint NC and they didnt like the match they did so they brought it here. LOL. I matched it in 20 minutes. This customer is producing furniture out of Mexico at the moment. 

Customer is happy.....Im happy. NEXT! :laughing:


----------

